# About the current situation in Japan. Not SAFE at all!



## strawberrycoconut

Hi, I'm Japanese, living in the U.S. for 20 years. 
Since the 3/11 triple disaster, I've been doing intensive studying about the situation everyday. 
I need to share some very important information with all of you who concern and want to know the truth. 
There are more things to know than what I put below, but let me know if you want to know more.

Because I'm born and raised in Japan, I love Japan, and my family members, relatives, and friends are in Japan. I feel this is my responsibilities as a human to get to know what is going on and what could happen in near future. 

The situation in Japan is VERY dangerous.
This is not the time to go to Japan. Please study what is going on there and make a wise choice to not go there.
There are many reasons that explain why it is dangerous there. Please see below brief explanation.
I'm not a scientist, working in nuclear industry, nor a doctor. I'm a staying home mom of 2 who is very concerned about the issue. 
Unfortunately, I'm a new member here and I can't post any links here, so I'll put some names and site names so please search them. 
.
I hope all of you and other people will benefit from what little I can share here.
Please send prayer to Japanese people. 

1. The situation of the Fukushima Daiichi is not solved. The clipped reactors from #1 to #4 have been leaking radiation out in the air as well as into the ocean. This is on going issue. Please find out those clipped reactor buildings current condition and you'll see yourself they are far from safe.
#4 reactor is in the situation still that can be an immediate threat to all human being, especially those in the northern hemisphere. 

*Please find video and article.
An assistant professor Dr. Hiroaki Koide in Kyoto University.

US Senator Issues Press Release on Fukushima Spent Fuel Pools — Urges Japan to accept international help — Warns situation worse than reported after touring plant

2. There are two kinds of radiation affects, Internal and external.
External exposure is like from exposure from outside only, x-rays, naturally occurring radiations such as from Radon amount in the ground or from extraterrestrial radiations like from the sun.

Internal exposure is taking radio active particles within by inhaling or eating/drinking. When Nuclear accidents or Nuclear bombs were exploded, many super dangerous radio isotopes would be released in the air, like dust that is blown in the air. This is the most scary thing that human being could be exposed to. The radiation stays inside your body and release radiation for many years that potentially cause many illnesses like cancers. 

You can imagine like this way.
External radiation affect is like you get warm with charcoal fire near by. 
On the contrast, Internal radiation affect is like swallowing charcoals in your body that don't go away and you can't move away from. You'll burn inside and it has severe impact in human health.

Please find and see video of Dr. Fuse explain about those at a conference in NY, in May '12.

3. Even in Tokyo, about 160 miles away Fukushima Daiichi, is not safe. There are many so called hot spots exist there. Soil there is high enough to be considered nuclear waste here in the US that we would need to bring those samples to a special Nuclear Waste facility in Texas. 
Please see Arnie Gundersen's videos.
There are many children, adults who are already affected and have some kind of health problems.
There are many evacuees from Tokyo and surrounding areas.

*Please see this Cesium deposition amount calculation map.
web. site address: yokohama konan dot info slush cs137 hot mail

4. You won't find any information talking about dangerous situation in Japanese government sites or major Japanese news medias. Japanese government is worries the economical impact, so that they hide any negative information. 
There are strict control in Japan. There are some activists web sites, blogs, and Youtube videos are shut down. Even one Hokkaido University's geo researcher who has been studying about how to predict earthquake web site was shut down by the government.

5. There are many earthquakes happening everyday. Many scientists think Japan is now entered to the earthquake active era.
Tokai, Nankai earthquake could happen. Big after shocks will be followed in Tohoku area as well.

This is in Japanese earthquake site that I check daily.

web. site: typhoon dot yahoo dot co dot jp slush weather slush jp slush earthquake

6. Food are not safe in Japan.
The food regulations about radiation is still very high compare to the world level. Also, the government don't have strict systems to provide safe food to people. There are many merchants who put different place name of produce to sell contaminated food. Or mix high radio active food/drink with low radio active food/drink to lower the radiation level to reach to its limit.

*This is in Japanese but it explain very well about the comparison of radio active food and drink's regulations in the world.

Regulations in drinks
アメリカの法令基準 0.111 Bq/L Regulation in the U.S.A. 
ドイツガス水道協会 0.5 Bq/L German water department
ウクライナ（セシウム137） 2 Bq/L in Ukraine 
ＷＨＯ基準（ヨウ素131） 10 Bq/L WHO regulation in iodine
ＷＨＯ基準（セシウム137） 10 Bq/L WHO regulation in cesium
ベラルーシ 10 Bq/L in Belarus 
国際法　原発の排水基準値 International safety low
ヨウ素131 40 Bq/L in iodine
セシウム137 90 Bq/L in cesium
日本の暫定基準値（乳児） 100 Bq/L Japanese regulation for infant
日本の暫定基準値 Japanese regulation in general
セシウム（Cs-137） 200 Bq/L in cesium
ヨウ素（I-131） 300 Bq/L in iodine 


Ragulations in food
ベラルーシ（子供） 37 Bq/kg in Belarus for children
ウクライナ（野菜）セシウム137 40 Bq/kg in Ukraine (for vegetables)
ベラルーシ（野菜） 100 Bq/kg in Belarus (for vegetables)
コーデックス（Sr90,Ru106,I131,U235の合計） 100 Bq/kg 
アメリカの法令基準 170 Bq/kg Regulation in the U.S.A. 
これまでの日本の輸入品規制値 370 Bq/kg Regulation before 3/11/12 in Japan
日本の暫定基準値（野菜） セシウム137 500 Bq/kg Japanese current regulation in cesium
日本の暫定基準値（野菜） ヨウ素131 2000 Bq/kg Japanese current regulation in iodine


** Please visit the site name, "Fairwind" of Arnie Gundersen's. I'm sure you'll be able to understand about the issue.

Arnie Gundersen has 40-years of nuclear power engineering experience and sometimes appears on the news like CNN as an expert on nuclear power issues and on what is happening in Japan. Please see some of his videos.

***** You can also find more information from Dr. Michio Kaku and Dr. Helen Caldicott at Youtube.

I hope those information would help anyone who want to know the current situation in Japan.

Sincerely, 
Yoko


----------



## larabell

As I pointed out in the thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ja...78-ready-move-japan-just-one-big-concern.html

where you first posted this comment, there are a number of false statements in your comment that I feel misrepresent what's really going on over here. I won't repeat the details here but anyone interested should refer to the other thread (though it would be more on-topic to post any follow-ups to this thread).

Arnie Gundersen is not a nuclear engineer. Arnie and Helen Caldicott are anti-nuclear activists and their public statements have been debunked in various forums. There are unbiased views out there if one took the trouble to do the research. The statements you've quoted are not unbiased and, in some cases, are simply fabrications.

The soil in Tokyo is currently no more contaminated than it was before 3/11. We know that because the background radiation levels have fallen back to their pre-quake averages. People have been coming out of the woodwork -- government agencies, researchers, and just plain ordinary citizens who managed to buy a Geiger counter before they sold out -- all looking for evidence of contamination and, while there were a few "hot spots" discovered (many of which turned out to either be false alarms or too low a level to worry about) only one is known to have presented any potential danger and that one has been cleaned up. The readings posted by the Miyagi-ken prefectural government indicate that Sendai is in no worse shape than Tokyo. Arnie and Helen can say all they want but the numbers simply don't back up their alarmist statements.

Of course, that's not to say there aren't still problems. There are areas of Fukushima which are still hazardous and probably will be for decades. But extrapolating that to say Japan as a whole isn't safe is not only an exaggeration... it also detracts from the real tragedy which is the massive loss of life and property that the people of Tohoku experienced and are still experiencing -- all just to give a handful of anti-nuclear activists a chance to push their agenda. These people should be ashamed, in my opinion.

I'd encourage anyone interested to do their own research -- check out what the regulatory agencies are saying, check out what *real* nuclear experts are saying. And consider how the media, who are always looking for the next huge scandal to break could possibly have missed all this negative information if it were really true. It just doesn't make any sense.

By the way... the Japanese citizens and media are not being suppressed by the government. Up until recently, mass protests have been pretty much unheard of in Japan but recently large numbers of citizens have been turning out to protest the re-starting of reactors at Oi and elsewhere. Every little detail about Fukushima Dai-ichi makes headlines. People here are very aware of what is going on and the reason you don't see the same alarmist statements in the media that you see coming from the likes of Arnie Gundersen is because they're simply not true.


----------



## lorgnette

strawberrycoconut, 

I agree with larabel. Despite your consistent posting, apparently you are an alarmist. You do not know the local conditions in Japan today. All you have are selective publications, not a critical analysis to reveal the ground situation as you claimed. 

After you left 20 years ago, when was your most recent visit to Japan?


----------



## larabell

I'd find the article more credible if at least one major media outlet had picked up the same story. But after spending quite a bit of time searching around, it seems this originates from a web site called Enenews whose ownership is secret and which is hosted on a server in the US. A lot of anti-nuclear blogs have picked up the story but, for the most part, they've simply posted the original article verbatim.

In scientific circles, research results aren't considered valid until at least one other reputable research group has replicated the same results independently. If you can come up with one other *mainstream* and *reputable* media outlet that's taking this story seriously, it might help to bring things out of the realm of UFOs and tin-foil hats.

The other thing that still bugs me is... if there really is radioactive black dust flying around with the concentration of Cs that this article suggests... why isn't it registering in the background radiation measurements? It this some magic fairy dust that's only radioactive when someone tries to measure it in the lab? If so, should we care?

Something just doesn't add up here...


----------

